# What's so wrong with Testing Early? Seems to be mostly correct!



## catwaving (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello

I know this may be an unpopular thread, but I've spent today obsessively (I'm in middle of 2WW!) scanning the threads here and it seems to me that every time someone takes a test early and it's positive (even if very early and only a very faint line) it's correct!!!

I realise that there are many warnings about not testing early because of leftover HcG from trigger shot, but I didn't find a single example on of this happening.......

It DOES seem possible however to get a false negative which later shows as a positive.  

So, doesn't it follow that it's okay to do an early test as long as you are prepared for a possible false negative

I've been pregnant three times through IVF and once not pregnant, and each time I tested about 6 days early and each time the test turned out to be correct....At least people can get to relax a bit if it's positive, and if negative can just accept that it was probably too early.

A bit contentious I know.
 but worth noting isn't it?

(I'm currently 7dp3dt and getting no symptoms and completely desperate for some information as you may have guessed!!! )


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, 

I think it's human nature to just want to know and to know as soon as possible what the out come will be and if you have plenty of money for pee sticks you could just test every day and as the 2ww is a killer it's very tempting to do that BUT as this is such a rollercoaster of emotions anyway, is it not better to wait that put yourself through the heart ache of a false negative?

Beth
xXx


----------



## catwaving (Jan 15, 2010)

I know what you mean, but every moment is like a rollercoaster in the 2WW until you know the outcome (every +ve or -ve thought, all the twinges that are micro-analysed, all the searching on the internet).  Lets face it, none of us are really relaxing and forgetting about it and having facials and reading books all the time are we? .....at least this way some people can get off the rollercoaster for a little while until the scan.  

Also,  I found for me that having an early negative prepared me better for finding out the worst on the official date.

And, isn't it much nicer to find out yourself, in your own time at home, than wait for someone at a clinic to get around to calling you with beta blood test results.?


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh I agree with you that you should do the test yourself at home and then confirm with a blood test, but for me I'd already prepared myself for the worst as I'm a "glass half empty" type of person, without getting false negs from early testing


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

on my last cycle I tested several days early and got a positive.  I tested for the next three days and got three more positives so I went to see my gp.  I tested again just before setting out for the surgery and it came up negative.  The gp did a blood test and it yielded a hcg of 7, so obviously the embies had implanted and then changed their minds and stopped growing.

although it was very distressing, it turned out to be a very good thing for me as there was just enough hcg to convince the gp to treat it as a very early miscarriage and finally refer me for tests.  Those tests showed that I have a blood clotting problem and without clexane I dont stand a chance of carrying a pregnancy.

so, for me, testing early has answered alot of questions.  Had I tested on time I would have had a negative and would never have found out what my problem was.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I think it's a very personal issue. For me I've never had a good experience from testing early. I have tested early many times and got a BFN. When I did get a BFP from testing early it turned to BFN within a few days and I'd had an early m/c - had I tested on the date I probably wouldn't have got my hopes up and had the upset of my first m/c as I would never have known. Here they won't test for causes of m/c until you've had 3 so all that experience brought me was upset. Then I tested a day before OTD the cycle I got pg with DD and was -ive, I only tested the day after because DH went out and bought a test and made me do it (he somehow has this weird male instinct). So for me I wouldn't ever do it again, however if you can handle all the emotions that come with early testing then there's no harm I suppose. It just depends on what kind of person you are.

Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Rosie, you are very right in what you say and I am so sorry for your m/c's.  The doctors won't do anything about m/c until youve had at least three and ironically it was testing early and going through the joy of a positive and then the despair of having it taken away, that helped me in the end, as thankfully, I got to the gp just in time to find traces of hcg in my blood and because of that they were willing to count it as my third m/c and investigate.  Thanks to testing early I now do not have to sit here and wait for yet another m/c before they will do anything... which is not to say the next attempt won't end the same way, but at least with the added treatment I'll get, I stand more of a chance.

I honestly dont know if I would recommend testing early but for me it turned out to be a good thing.


----------



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Clairebaby tested early got BFN following day OTD got a BFP... a day really can make a difference x x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Klingon Princess, so sorry for your losses as well hun.   I wish I'd got to the doctors before it'd turned -ive but took a while to be able to get an appointment. At least they found out for you. I really hope your next go will be the one that works for you.   Don't give up hope hun. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi girls    With the testing early thing i have aways tested early apart from the 1st time when i was on clomid but i had a m/c as you will see from my signature i had to also put up with a few bfn as well but i think by testing early it prepared me but i was also upset. With my ivf i tested early it was actually 4days early and i got my bfp then but i was really scared due to my history that my bfp wouldn't last long and i was doing about 2 tests a day to make sure everything was ok i do believe its up to the person if they want to test early and when i did i never told anyway on the 2ww as there was so much people not happy about early testers lol. But on the other hand there was a girls on the 2ww with me and she tested the night before and it was a bfn but the next day it turned to a bfp!! I think you just have to be prepared if you are a early tester i know of some girls that tested everyday from 5days past transfer.

Am sorry for your losses  
xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I've only tested early once because I had terrible AF pains and felt dizzy and was convinced it was all over!!  As it happens that was the 2WW that led to our beautiful sons!    I tested on 9dpt of two day 3 embies, it was about ten oclock at night, it was a clear blue digatal test and it came up pregnant in under a minute!!   

CLP


----------



## catwaving (Jan 15, 2010)

I tested yesterday afternoon myself (only 9dp3dt) as the wait was driving me mad and I was crying myself to sleep thinking I didn't have enough symptoms.  It was a positive!!!!  I used a clearblue early test and it came up almost instantly and with a very strong line.... 

It was such a relief to know I'm over one of the many hurdles and although I know I'm far from having a baby in my arms, at least I know I'm a little further and can stop crying (for now)!


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my God i don't know what to do.
It's my first ever cycle of IVF and on day 8 Post ET after having 1 embryo transferred at day 5.  It's driving me mad I have to wait until Friday.  I want to test early but my husband disagrees.
What to do...?!!!!

Lisa
x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Lisa 

It's such a personal decision, as the ladies on here have said, if you test too early you could get a false negative on the other hand some people prefer to risk in case they can find out early if they are pregnant.

According to what I've read 84% of the pregnancies implant on days 7-10 after fertilisation but may not start to secrete HCG until 24-36 hours later, also some can implant as late as day 14 which is why most clinic have you wait 2 weeks.

Good luck and I have my fingers crossed for you      

Beth
x


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for your responses,

Am having a really low day today.  Feel really headachy, churny stomach and have started spotting.
Constantly in tears as convinced am going to get BFN.  
I know these could be positive signs but to me it is all going wrong  
Any advice out there?
Sorry if i sound ungrateful, I know I am lucky to have got this far.

Lisa
x


----------



## catwaving (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, why not do a test, from what you say,  you're totally miserable anyway You may find out something that will make you happier.....or you may find out something which will make you think "I'll wait a couple more days then, the result may not have shown yet"

XXX


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I have tested this morning day 8 past 5 day transfer BFN! Told clinic they said too early and to do bloods on 10 days. But I am convinced it is over af is due today have lower back ache had cramps yesterday but no bleeding or spotting yet 
Dawn


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies 

I am 13dpt 2dt and i have been testing for about a week and getting a bfn each time it does kill me everytime and i wish i had enjoyed the 2ww in ignorant bliss but on the other hand i was so convinced it was going to work this time i think i am glad i tested not sure as a bit  at mo my otd is fri my clinic test 16dpt 

Rachelbw


----------



## chermster (Aug 26, 2009)

I am terrible and have always tested early. I expect a BFN days 7,8,9 after incem but then hope that I get a + after that until AF comes (or doesn't). My first time I tested about day 11 got a BFP and then worried about whether this was still the HCG injection that triggered my ovulation, was then none the wiser and kept testing, only to have the lines fade into a negative reading by day 14 and AF on day 15. Could have been an early chemical pregnancy or could have been HCG - I will never know. This is terribly stressful. My advice is buy a lot of tests and test daily in the 2ww or don't and wait.

Saying that I am now celebrating a BFP   second time IUI with Gonal F.

Prayers and baby dust to you     
Stay positive xox


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks girls,

Started spotting yesterday, only a little bit, nothing like a period.  However convinced this is it and it's over.
Feel quite queezy and cannot sleep as keep thinking about the pregnancy tests ive got stashed away in the cupboard!
I m supposed to test on Friday 26th but so many people have said that it will show up today with an Early Response Test.
I just want to know so I can get on with next step!!

What to do....

Lisa
x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

lisa i would wait hun but its up to you what ever the result is it has to be done again on friday for a real result good luck   

tested again today 16dpt 2 dt and stil negative so i think it is over for us good luck to everyone


----------



## catwaving (Jan 15, 2010)

Lisa

I know your misery.  Please put yourself out of it and do the test......it may be good news!!! If not, then try again on friday.  As I said before, you're worried and miserable anyway by the sound of it.

I did an early test because I was convinced it would be a BFN as I didn't feel I had enough symptoms and I wanted to be prepared for the worse, but I was wrong!!!

I've tested early on cycles before and got a BFN.  I found it actually cushioned the blow when I got to the official test date.
Good luck


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lisa

I am 17dpt and tested yesterday with a clear blue digital test and it came up with a 'pregnant'.  I am still not holding my breath as I cannot be sure if it is the remenants of an early miscarriage as my bloodtest last Friday 19th showed hcg of 41 and they expect over 50 for a viable pregnancy.  I had some medium bleeding which staretd on 8dpt which lasted a few days.  Still no heavy bleeding so I am just parying something is holding on in there.

Kim 
xxx


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi girls,

Well I did test 1 day early today which came up negative and i think i have come on today.  Constant nagging period pains and light bleeding.
Obviously can't be 100% sure until tom but i think thats it.
Can't believe it, i really felt like it had worked.  Just have to be positive that it will work next time I suppose.

good luck to you all with your cycles.

Lisa
xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Aw Lisa I'm so sorry.  It's really hard I know but it will work for you just keep at it.
Lots of hugs...
Kim
xxx


----------

